# Batch Frage



## c0r3 (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi, ich möchte ne batch datei schreiben die nach einem bestimmten pfad eines geraden benutzten programm sucht und dort eine datei erstellt ... 
2. Das gleiche nur das die batch datei in eine schon vorhandene datei etwas wie "HALLO" hineinschreibt 

Danke für jede hilfreiche antwort

//EDIT hab das hier gefunden bloß findet er nur eine datei die so heißt hab zb mit mirc.exe verscuht und hab 2 stück in c aber er findet nur die die auf dem desktop ist ? Und  les ich die FOUND.DAT aus?


```
dir c:irgentwie.exe /s/b > FOUND.DAT
```


----------



## c0r3 (4. Oktober 2005)

Keiner ne ahnung? 
Noch mal was wenn ich jetzt nen code über echo in ne txt datei speichern will geht das net wenn im code ein " | " ist wie geht das?


----------



## vop (4. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, aber ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, was du genau willst.

 Was soll das batch-Kommando tun? Welche Parameter soll es bekommen?

 Etwas langsamer zum mit-lesen, bitte.

 vop


----------



## c0r3 (5. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn ich nen html code über ne echo laden lasse ( echo CODEHIER > Test.txt ) und in dem code ein " | " ist dann schreibt der das nicht in die txt datei wie kann ich das also machen das der das zeichen " | " mit rein schreibt?


----------



## metalgear (7. Oktober 2005)

c0r3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ich nen html code über ne echo laden lasse ( echo CODEHIER > Test.txt ) und in dem code ein " | " ist dann schreibt der das nicht in die txt datei wie kann ich das also machen das der das zeichen " | " mit rein schreibt?



Also irgendwie kommt immer noch nicht klar rüber, was Du mit der BAT Datei vorhast. Könnte unter anderem auch den fehlenden Satzzeichen und der inkonsequenten Dauerkleinschreibung liegen. Macht nämlich keinen Spaß, Dein cryptisches Posting dreimal zu lesen, bis man es entschlüsselt hat.  

Zu Deiner Frage: reicht es für Deine Zwecke nicht aus, den HTML Code in Hochkommatar  zu setzen? 


```
echo "html code und jedes beliebige Zeichen |" >> D:\...\Zieldatei.txt
```

Anders dürftest Du das meines Erachtens nicht hinbekommen. 

Gruß 

metalgear


----------

